# Craigslist "re-home" rant



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

>_<; I wish I could adopt everybody!! I just looked at Craigslist for "Tampa, Fl". There are four hedgies on there looking for "re-homes" because people just don't have time for them...

All the cages in the pics look AWFUL. And one person is feeding the poor baby "Friskies: Seafood Sensation" cat food. :evil:

All these people are asking over $100 for the set-up and the hog, but to be honest I wouldn't take any of the cages cuz none of them are suitable for a hamster, much less a hedgie. (Nothing against hamsters!! lol)

All the babies are super cute and the oldest one seems to be just over a year. I just can't imagine getting a pet and 2 or 3 weeks later going, "Well I really just don't have the time for this thing". :evil: :evil:

I am not asking anyone to go out and adopt them (thats why it isn't in the Rescue forum) but it just burns my muffins that people can treat animals like this! They clearly have NO knowledge about any of these amazing little creatures.

Here are two of the links, there are a couple more though on Craigslist, these just had pics.

Ahhhhh stupid people are stupid!!! 
http://tampa.craigslist.org/hdo/pet/2695378346.html

http://tampa.craigslist.org/hil/pet/2694517422.html

http://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/pet/2689568044.html


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is really irritating, I don't know what people are thinking sometimes. Most of those hedgies are younger so I agree, it's like I want a hedgehog then a few weeks to month later saying I don't have time anymore. What's irritating too is they try getting their money back like its a toy or something and in a lot of cases the supplies aren't any good and will have to be replaced. I've had it happen a few times when I have checked into local ones. I've asked what the rehoming fee would be without the supplies since I have my own, they didn't want to do it because they were worried about not being able to sell the cage without the hedgehog.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

I open the first ad... wire wheel.... im afraid to see the others...


----------



## zombiewoman (Sep 22, 2011)

My son and I drove over 4 hours to Indiana to re-home a 4 month old beautiful little girl that had been bought at a exotic pet show. The people had also bought sugar gliders and their young children preferred the soft fur on sugar gliders. I was very happy and the young family admitted to getting in over their heads with too many animals at once. She had also just adopted 4 puppies off of craigs list. I wish people would research these little guys better before buying cute baby at show.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I know! 
@ Zombiewoman- And who buys something prickly for children anyway?! I was a weird child and had turtles and lizards and stuff growing up, but most the other kids I knew had dogs and cats-- Pets you can love on and will want to cuddle back! lol Link is not that type of hedgie and I could never imagine getting one for kids.

@Hedgieonboard-- One of the people on there says she can't spend the time with the hedgie that it needs, because (s)he works and goes to school full time. Hello? I do that too, but I always spend time with Link. Even if he is just rooting around in a sweatshirt I am wearing while I work on a paper or something. Irrisponsible adults shouldn't own any pet in the first place. 

@Golden- My favorite is the seafood diet for the hedgie. I have never seen a hedgehog fish. lol.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Seeing young hedgehogs advertised on CL can certainly be frustrating. However, I must admit that I would rather someone rehome a young hedgehog early than to keep it and not give it any attention for a long time, then decide to rehome the hedgehog after its becomes unsocialized. Sometimes life really does just change drastically and you cannot keep them anymore. Other times I think the excitement of having something “different” wears off. 

We have one around here that is either “flipping” cheap/free hedgehogs or I think is likely a breeder. Usually the ad is for a 10-12 month old male or female. Price is always $150. I know it’s the same person because I now recognize the phone number and the image they always use. 

If you browse craigslist you will see lots of "what the" moments. I refer to browsing CL as torturing myself. In a local CL, there has been a 4 year old being posted lately for $150; the new owner reportedly doesn't have time anymore. There was also a 6 year old albino a month or two ago for $200. "They live to be 10 so he was still very young... but I don't have time for him anymore." These don’t include the inappropriate care/homes/food.

I’ve been told to just flag them. Yes flagging removes the ad, but they always just repost. At least they have to work a little to keep the ad up. However, flagging/reposting has a major downside. It keeps their ad currently, i.e. at the top of the list! I saw someone actually thank everyone for flagging their ad once, as it kept it at the top and they kept getting lots of email because of it. 

I really wish I could save them all, alas there are far too many hedgehogs out there for me to be able to take them all in.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The add is saved to craigslist and when it's flagged and removed the poster simply hits the button to re submitt it and it's right back up.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Larry, Yeh, the amount of work to put the same ad back up isn't much at all. I see the same identical ad quite often, but oddly enough, the wording changes on some of these each time they go back up. Maybe the people don't realize that they can resubmit so easily? I've seen some where the story changes with each ad, but the image and the phone number stay identical.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Yes they wise up and remove the price then there is nothing you can do.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I know. It is torture looking at all the super cute babies and wishing I could home them all. Specially because there isn't a huge hedgie-fan base in Tampa it seems like. There are very few breeders. I don't like to flag any posts because like you said, it keeps them current. The "college student/worker" person has the ad up 3 times. Different wording but the same pics. Makes me worry... :? Shady Shady


----------

